# Hmm, wife's away for the weekend...



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

What to do? Well, push back the furniture and set up the new track on the living room floor of course! I'm loving this track for its speed, technical sections, and smoothness.

Now, where to put it permanently?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Gear Head said:


> What to do? Well, push back the furniture and set up the new track on the living room floor of course! I'm loving this track for its speed, technical sections, and smoothness.
> 
> Now, where to put it permanently?


Looks good right there, just build a table before the wife gets home. Maybe she won't notice...........:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

GH, nice track, Enjoy! :thumbsup:
You are bold tho, if my wife found my track on our wood floor,
I probably would no longer have a useable track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, that track looks great!!! 
I agree, it looks good for speed and a little technical spot here and there.
Looks fun to run on.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Lesson: Never, ever be scared of your wife!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jim, not scared, but definitely careful. 
She has no problem with my 13 x 24' slot room, just not on her wood floor.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dyno Dom said:


> Jim, not scared, but definitely careful.
> She has no problem with my 13 x 24' slot room, just not on her wood floor.


While she's away, why dont you route around the track, and flush mount it into the floor?
With a fancy new rug on top, she would never know.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rich, Jason's wife is away, mine is upstairs sleeping. 
As for my track, nice & safe in the slot room- on a table. :thumbsup:
Possibly by now Jason has read the posts concerning his nice wood floor
and his new track has been safely repacked.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,i like the idea of it routed into the floor,put some clear lexan/plexiglass over it,and you'd have a floor that generates conversations:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> While she's away, why dont you route around the track, and flush mount it into the floor?
> With a fancy new rug on top, she would never know.


Ingenious!!!

Now why didn't i think of that?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Dyno Dom said:


> Jim, not scared, but definitely careful.
> She has no problem with my 13 x 24' slot room, just not on her wood floor.


...and what a room it is! I've been there fellas and it is what slot dreams are made of.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Gear Head said:


> ...and what a room it is! I've been there fellas and it is what slot dreams are made of.


I second that!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I also forget to mention that your new track looks awesome Gearhead.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Gearhead,

Look at that....fun track yeah! :woohoo:

Bob...lots of slot running will be done on this for sure...zilla


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Just build a HUGE "coffee table" and hide the track inside.........

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Rawafx said:


> Just build a HUGE "coffee table" and hide the track inside.........
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> Winston-Salem, NC


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

JazzyJerome said:


> Sounds like a plan.


Can visualize a big coffee table with a track hiding inside...OMG

hahahhahaaha...NICE. lol :lol:

Bob...cracking up big time...zilla


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

bobhch said:


> Can visualize a big coffee table with a track hiding inside...OMG
> 
> hahahhahaaha...NICE. lol :lol:
> 
> Bob...cracking up big time...zilla


lol I'm serious I live in an apartment building with limited space. I was debating on a table with folding legs and leaning it up against the wall when not in use or a smaller track in a table.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Coffee table might be pushing it... Now the kitchen table might hold some possibilities.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I have an old coffee table in storage that's made of wood with a glass top that would work with a little finagling... small track though 2.5' x 5'...dinner table , hummm...slotcarman might be on to something...eating and racing kids would never finish dinner (like Happy meal play with toy, bite, play with toy, bite,etc.)BUT they sure would want to be at the table. I would seal the top for the inevitable spills


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I here yah...*



JazzyJerome said:


> lol I'm serious I live in an apartment building with limited space. I was debating on a table with folding legs and leaning it up against the wall when not in use or a smaller track in a table.


JazzyJ,

Dude I know you and everyone else is serious but, it is still funny. lol 

Let's just say I'm 47 years old ( because I am  ) and remember in my early 20s building a slot car table bunkbed style above my bed.

We stood on old milk crates and had a blast racing. 

With lots of hard work, some luck and a supportive Wife my slot car cave is everything I could ever hope for. 

Long Live Slot Cars!!

Bob...I was single when I had the track above my bed...zilla


----------

